# CleanDetail - Black VW UP!! Enhancement & Cquartz Finest



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Yorkshire Car Detailing, Paint Protection & Detailing Tuition. 
*Website: www.mobile-detailing.co.uk | Call: 01302 354798 | Email: [email protected]*

Today's Treatments: VW Up Enhancement Detail & Cquartz Finest protection.


*

I had the pleasure of detailing a new Vw Up. Now, at this point id never actually seen on up close and i actually really like them!

The vehicle was booked in over the phone so i was unaware of its real swirls. Having spoken to the customer it was supposed to be quite swirly and will only a few hundred miles i was rather surprised!!

So, here is the swirly little monster.


IMG_7839 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7842 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

due to the cold weather at the time of the detail, the wash process was not photographed, but in short it was a 2bm wash using AM Details shampoo, dooka detailing wash pad, valet pro citrus pre-wash, Autosmart smart wheels and Autosmart G101 on the harder areas. Iron-x and Tardis were also used where necessary.

As always, i do a test patch to make sure i'm happy with the chosen combo on the paint. Here is that patch:


IMG_7843 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

On inspection we can see the bonnet had been machined and the paint was very swirly!!


IMG_7845 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7846 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

No messing about, using a 2 stage machine process, utilizing the lift where necessary.


IMG_7849 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Nice 50/50:


IMG_7847 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Once happy it was down to the final wipe down with eraser, unit heat upto 20oc and an easy application of Cquartz finest. Tyres then dressed with Swissvax Pneu and wheels sealed with Swissvax Autobahn.


IMG_7851 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Once glass cleaned, final wipe down, sealed cleaned and fed its down to the final shots.


IMG_7852 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7855 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7856 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7858 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7861 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7863 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7864 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7865 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7866 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7868 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7869 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7873 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7876 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7878 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Very happy with the gloss levels, even managed to get a nice deep reflection shot.


IMG_7877 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

And ill leave you with this,


IMG_7875 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Thanks for reading our write up by CleanDetail! Many more in depth write ups to follow!
*
*Don't forget to follow us on Twitter & Facebook to see what we are working on daily*










*Twitter - FaceBook *​


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Fantastic as always, love the finished shots :thumb:


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Some stunning work there Nick. I love how you treat all your vehicles with the same very best of respect. Superb. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks good Up on the ramps


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Amazing work 

I love the Up, I didn't know they made a 5 door too.


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

really nice finish on the UP :thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

CarPro.UK said:


> Some stunning work there Nick. I love how you treat all your vehicles with the same very best of respect. Superb. :thumb:
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy.

My point of view is, no matter the vehicles age or value its someones pride and joy. My job is to get the best of out that vehicle and protect it. Anyone who thinks different in my eyes is not as passionate about their job and level of service they aim to deliver.

ATB
Nick


----------



## smurf98 (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice work! How was the paint to work with? And what combos did you ise to polish?


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

smurf98 said:


> Nice work! How was the paint to work with? And what combos did you ise to polish?


Typical VW to be honest. Nothing to hard like BMW Paint but not to soft like typical honda paint. I did find the panels on the Up a little more flimsy than normal. I did not really apply pressure and the Flex does not weigh to much so it down the the panel quality.

Unfortunately i mix compounds and don't disclose what this mix is 

ATB
Nick


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks stunning under your lights. Cracking work thanks for posting.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Great stuff as ever, starting to see a few of these little VW,s around.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys


----------



## devitt (Apr 25, 2010)

Great job on the car, cannot believe how bad it was with it being so new. My sister purchased a 3 door Up Black and I asked the dealer not to touch it, luckily it was in very good condition when I had cleaned it, saved myself an even bigger job by the looks of it.


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Fantastic finish. Like a mirror!


----------



## CDZ150 (May 5, 2011)

How deep does that black look now?? Awesome finish. Top, top quality work.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

When are you detailing the electric cart ..


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

dooka said:


> When are you detailing the electric cart ..


Lol this one?



http://www.flickr.com/x/t/0091009/photos/[email protected]/8728328525


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Love the wheels.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow great to get a small mainstream car looks fantastic Nick loving the finish


----------



## K82R (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello Nick,

Thank you for carrying out this Detail for me, the car looks more stunning in the flesh.

Really quality workmanship.

Kris


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

K82R said:


> Hello Nick,
> 
> Thank you for carrying out this Detail for me, the car looks more stunning in the flesh.
> 
> ...


My pleasure Kris. Nice to work out something out of the norm if you will. Great little car as well.

Glad your very happy, makes it all worth while.

ATB, 
Nick


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Oneunited78 (Jan 10, 2008)

Great work looks amazing now


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

top work


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice little motor and top work. :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job on that nice little VW !


----------



## T.E.D. Jordan (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks awesome - nice job Nick, the black has a great depth on that little car. I'd love to see it parked next to my pickup!

Jordan


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

It's a nice little motor, the UP!, and you've made it look top-notch...


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Amazing work. I've got a black and a white and they are a pleasure to own but I find the surface does mark very easily so I can understand how it might end up looking so bad so quickly so hard coatings are the way to go.
Thanks for posting


----------

